# Những Thắc Mắc Về Nệm Cao Su Tự Nhiên



## Serena (15/12/18)

Nệm cao su là dòng nệm được ưa chuộng trên thị trường nệm Việt Nam từ trước đến nay nhờ vào các đặc tính nổi bật của nó.​​Nệm cao su tự nhiên là một cái tên không còn quá xa lạ đối với người Việt, tuy nhiên nếu để nói về đặc điểm của nó thì không phải ai cũng biết. Một số người có ý định mua nệm cao su tự nhiên cho gia đình nhưng lại có rất nhiều băn khoăn về nó chưa giải đáp được, điều này khiến họ dè chừng hơn trước khi đưa ra quyết định. Thấu hiểu điều đó, chúng tôi tổng hợp đầy đủ Những Thắc Mắc Về Nệm Cao Su Tự Nhiên qua bài viết sau đây, mong rằng sẽ chia sẻ với bạn đọc những kiến thức bổ ích nhất.​​*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên là gì?*​Không giống với nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm cao su tự nhiên được làm ra hoàn toàn từ mủ cây cao su. Ban đầu nó có dạng lỏng, sau quá trình chế biến chuyển thành thể rắn với cấu trúc bọt khí hở. Nhờ vậy khi sử dụng nó để sản xuất nệm giúp sản phẩm có tính đàn hồi và độ bền cao, giúp con người có được giấc ngủ ngon hơn.​​*2. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên được sản xuất như thế nào?*​Hai công nghệ sản xuất nệm cao su tự nhiên phổ biến nhất hiện nay đó chính là Dunlop và Talalay. Theo đó, công nghệ Dunlop chính là quá trình đổ mủ cao su vào bên trong khuôn, từ đó giúp mủ cao su được lưu hóa với một vài chất phụ gia. Kết thúc quy trình thành phần nước ở trong mủ cao su sẽ được loại bỏ hoàn toàn, mang lại vật liệu với tính đàn hồi cao. Còn công nghệ Talalay được ra đời sau với quy trình thực hiện là đưa mủ cao su vào khuôn trong môi trường chân không rồi sau đó mới thổi khí CO2 vào để loại bỏ nước.​​_



_
_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA được làm từ 100% cao su tự nhiên, áo nệm vải 4D Spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát._​
*3. Những lợi ích của nệm cao su tự nhiên?*​Nhiều người yêu thích dùng nệm cao su tự nhiên hơn nệm bông ép bởi nó mang lại rất nhiều lợi ích vượt trội. Cụ thể như sau :​​+ Thỏa mái cho người dùng : Nằm trên đệm bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự êm ái và thoáng mát mà nó mang lại, giúp cảm thấy thoải mái khi ngủ.​​+ Độ bền cao : Trung bình, một bộ nệm cao su tự nhiên có thể kéo dài tuổi thọ từ 10 đến 20 năm, trong khi đó nệm lò xo có thể kéo dài được từ 5 đến 7 năm.​​+ An toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng: Với thành phần 100% từ mủ cây cao su tự nhiên, cộng thêm quá trình sản xuất hiện đại giúp mang lại cho khách hàng những sản phẩm chất lượng, đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe.​​*4. Sự khác nhau giữa nệm cao su nhân tạo và nệm cao su tự nhiên ?*​Mặc dù cũng đều là nệm cao su nhưng giữa dòng tự nhiên và nhân tạo có sự khác biệt khá lớn. Nếu như ở dòng tự nhiên được sản xuất bằng mủ cây cao su thì nệm cao su nhân tạo lại được chế tạo từ PU Foam, một loại vật liệu thuộc nhóm Polymer chiết suất từ dầu mỏ. Điểm chung của hai loại đệm này đó là khả năng đàn hồi và tính bền bỉ, từ đó giúp khách hàng luôn cảm nhận được sự êm ái trong từng giấc ngủ.​​_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
Một số chia sẻ trên đây hi vọng bạn đọc có thể nắm rõ hơn về nệm cao su tự nhiên. Nếu muốn mua nó và mong muốn tìm được một địa chỉ cung cấp sản phẩm chất lượng thì hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi thông qua địa chỉ website tatana.vn, chắc chắn chúng tôi sẽ không làm khách hàng phải thất vọng.​​*Nguồn: tatana.vn*​


----------

